# Losing Connection



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

My mini is using a WUMC710 wifi adapter. I have the TiVo bolt. My mini was running great for months. Then all of a sudden it loses connection to the bolt. The wifi led on my WUMC710 is flashing that it's connected but the mini says can't connect to bolt. 
I'll restart or connect to TiVo service on my mini which will then connect to the bolt after a few minutes. Also I made both boxes use a static ip 
Any ideas?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mkstretch said:


> My mini is using a WUMC710 wifi adapter. I have the TiVo bolt. My mini was running great for months. Then all of a sudden it loses connection to the bolt. The wifi led on my WUMC710 is flashing that it's connected but the mini says can't connect to bolt.
> I'll restart or connect to TiVo service on my mini which will then connect to the bolt after a few minutes. Also I made both boxes use a static ip
> Any ideas?


I also use a WUMC710 on a Mini to connect to a basic Roamio through a Netgear R8000 router. Please understand that the Mini never talks to the Bolt without going through your router. That said, a wired host, at least a Roamio, is needed to support a Mini. If I disconnect the Ethernet on my Roamio, it jumps to its internal wireless. That make the Mini stutter. When I reconnect the Ethernet, the Mini (WUMC710) can not connect, even though it shows as a host device. In fact, I have another Roamio that will connect. The only way to get the Mini to reconnect to its usual host is by a power cycle.

I also use reservations to get "static" IP addresses.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fyi... V87 Errors on Both Minis with Bolt+, NOT Bolt

(don't know if it will help, but ...)


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

My bolt is hardwired. Also a lot of the time I can watch live tv but can't watch recorded shows.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mkstretch said:


> My bolt is hardwired. Also a lot of the time I can watch live tv but can't watch recorded shows.


Have you accessed the WUMC710 from your PC? If your router can show you its IP address you can access it over your network. You need to enable remote access on the Linksys.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Have you accessed the WUMC710 from your PC? If your router can show you its IP address you can access it over your network. You need to enable remote access on the Linksys.


Yes I set a static ip for the wumc and am able to access it from my browser


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

If I'm watching live tv and I press the TiVo button it says I'm not connected. I hit live tv and it plays fine. After I turn off the tv and come back later to watch it i have to restart the TiVo for it to reconnect to the bolt. After not being used for a little bit it always disconnects.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mkstretch said:


> If I'm watching live tv and I press the TiVo button it says I'm not connected. I hit live tv and it plays fine. After I turn off the tv and come back later to watch it i have to restart the TiVo for it to reconnect to the bolt. After not being used for a little bit it always disconnects.


I would start looking for interference. I can't duplicate your problem. Every morning I hit the TV power button and Live TV button. The live video is always there. I also put the Mini into Standby when I am done. I never use Standby on the host Roamio. My signal level on two different WUMC710 units is about 60%. They both run at 5GHz.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I would start looking for interference. I can't duplicate your problem. Every morning I hit the TV power button and Live TV button. The live video is always there. I also put the Mini into Standby when I am done. I never use Standby on the host Roamio. My signal level on two different WUMC710 units is about 60%. They both run at 5GHz.


Thank you. I will see if i come up with what's might be interfering


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok so I'm still having issues. I looked into any interference and couldn't find any. 
I also noticed that I can access my shows from my bolt but it won't play them nor will it due live tv. On the mini in TiVo central at the very top it shows my suggestions which tells me it has an internet connection. 
Very frustrating.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Not much help, but I have two minis, a bolt+ all connected with CAT5 through multiple switches, with dynamic IPs and it all works fine.

Some thoughts on troubleshooting:

Connect the TiVo and TiVo mini with cat5 directly to the same switch
If that doesn't work replace both cat5 cables ( you would be amazed how often cables are bad or go bad causing intermittent PHY errors, I have had this multiple times where it affected certain traffic over the wire due to renegotiation issues)
If that doesn't work swap the switch for another (I recommend the basic cheap tp-link switch)
At that point if it still doesn't work you have a faulty TiVo or faulty mini IMO


----------



## Scott28 (Dec 9, 2017)

I had similar problem. I have a Bolt and had 1 mini connected. Everything was fine until I Attached three more minis. Randomly, usually after a day or so, several of the minis would lose connection to the Bolt. Finally, after several calls to TiVo customer support and tests, I got on the phone with one that looked at my account which had 14 active TIVos. She said they could only reliably 10 (max of 12]. We currently use 8 boxes. Once I fingered out the boxes that needed to be deactivated, I had to call to have TiVo deactivate them. Since then, no problems.


----------

